
iTerm2-color-schemes – color themes for most terminals - nailer
https://iterm2colorschemes.com/
======
nailer
This has been around for a while, but the amount of recent ports to non-term
terminals is impressive:

> Includes iTerm2, Terminal, Konsole, PuTTY, Xresources, XRDB, Remina,
> Termite, XFCE, Tilda, FreeBSD VT, Terminator, Kitty, MobaXterm, LXTerminal,
> and Microsoft's Windows Terminal.

